# Preventing Climbing



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, I just recently brought home Luna, and she has settled into her new cage quite well. I bought the Super Pet Habitat Defined Rabbit Cage (http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Habitat-Defined-Rabbit/dp/B001TI8LOY), and have taken out the second level completely. The sides are plastic for about 7 inches, then cage bars. The first night she was here, she tried to climb up but slipped down the plastic. I'm just worried that as she gets bigger, it will become easier for her to reach the bars and potentially climb out. Other posts have mentioned coroplast, plexiglass, or netting to prevent climbing. I was wondering which would be best. I have netting already, but I don't know if that would completely prevent her from climbing up the sides.

Thanks!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by netting. Could she try to climb that or get caught in it?

I would suggest getting some coroplast to run along the sides to prevent climbing. If you can't find coroplast you could used some plastic placemats from the dollarstore (that's what I used in my first barred cage, just zip tie them to the bars)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a question... because often hedgehogs only try to escape when they are restless. Do you have a wheel in her cage for her? If so, what type is it?


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

When I say netting, I mean like mosquito netting. I've seen it mentioned, but I was skeptical and I think I'll go with the coroplast instead.

She has a CSBW that she loves. She just tried to climb up, I think, because she was exploring her new cage. She hasn't done it since, but I want to be extra safe.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kendra said:


> When I say netting, I mean like mosquito netting. I've seen it mentioned, but I was skeptical and I think I'll go with the coroplast instead.
> 
> She has a CSBW that she loves. She just tried to climb up, I think, because she was exploring her new cage. She hasn't done it since, but I want to be extra safe.


Yeah, netting would probably help with the climbing :lol:

Ahh okay. Well, she must be one curious girl ^_^ Maybe give her some "out" time in a hedgie proofed bathroom or something to burn off some extra energy?


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2012)

She spends a lot of time out in my living room while I'm watching TV or doing school work. She loves to walk around and explore for about ten minutes before she gets tired and goes to sleep. I find she sleeps all day in her cage, then is active when we have playtime, and then sleeps again. Works for me, I never have to worry about her being bored in her cage


----------

